# The Visions of Christ



## Warren (Nov 18, 2016)

Can we read the descriptions of Christ, through the book of Revelation, as phases of his ministry? I mean, the Lamb is not the same ministry as that of the white horseman. Therefore, can we say the imagery distinguishes, not only his role, but maybe correspond to epochs of the church? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello Matthew,

Commentator Wm. Hendriksen holds that the white horse's rider (of Rev 6:2) is Christ, and Kistemaker says it is the gospel—I held with the former view for years, but changed and came to see that the other commentators (Beale, DE Johnson, etc) were likely right, seeing the white horse and rider as the spirit of conquest; they also averred that to make it refer to Christ would put Him in bad company, i.e., the other horses and riders.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 18, 2016)

All depends on ones Eschatology outlook, as I have seen the White Rider that conquers to be an Antichrist type figure, against Jesus!


----------



## Warren (Nov 18, 2016)

Ah, so the white rider could symbolize someone else? I was thinking this was Christ overcoming the world in his Messianic power, whereas the Lamb is Jesus in his Passion. I never would have thought the white rider was antichrist... I'll be back with some verses.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 20, 2016)

Please note, Matthew, *I* didn't say antichrist, but the spirit of conquest that has plagued the earth with wars, conflicts, and oppression up through the ages. Famine, pestilent diseases, and death have followed.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 20, 2016)

Warren said:


> Ah, so the white rider could symbolize someone else? I was thinking this was Christ overcoming the world in his Messianic power, whereas the Lamb is Jesus in his Passion. I never would have thought the white rider was antichrist... I'll be back with some verses.


The different appearances of Christ in Revelation will deal with different aspects of his work. Whether one sees (a) particular historical occurrence(s) in these appearances depends on how historicist one is versus idealist or whether you are more idealist/"consistent idealist" or somewhat eclectic between the two. I have no problem in Christ being the rider of the white horse, which is reprised in Revelation 19, by which time He has conquered the world "de facto" in a way in which He hasn't in Revelation 6. Both horsemen tie in well with Psalm 45.

Christ may appear, also somewhat anonymously elsewhere in Revelation as "another angel" etc. Maybe there is this "anonymous" aspect because although Christ's hand in history is always there and is decisive, it is not seen with the human eye, and is not perceived at all by the unbeliever?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 20, 2016)

“2. Take notice, that by them is set forth the state of the Church, and that under persecution uninterrupted, until the sixth seal be opened. For, 1. There is one common sign or type in the first four seal, to wit, an horse, which in the first seal representeth the Church as honourable and victorious by the spreading of the Gospel. And therefore, 2. By an horse, under the second, third, and fourth, must be understood the same thing represented, to wit, the Church, although different in her condition from the former, according as the same type is variously set forth.”

James Durham, Commentary on Revelation, Rev. 6:2


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 20, 2016)

Christ of course being the Head and King of the Church leads the Church Militant in her earthly conquests in the Gospel e.g. Psalm 110.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

